# insurance for self built conversion



## jafeica7 (Jun 16, 2007)

anyone know any insurance companys who deal with self build or van/minibus conversions .. ian


----------



## chopper (Jun 16, 2007)

adrian flux


----------



## cas (Jun 16, 2007)

chopper said:
			
		

> adrian flux



Yeh I used them when I had my self build


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Jun 16, 2007)

*self builds*

I to was going to say adrain flux,obviously very popular.A lot of the customs motors use to use them ,say very good.


----------



## tofo (Jun 16, 2007)

jafeica7 said:
			
		

> anyone know any insurance companys who deal with self build or van/minibus conversions .. ian


 sheild your motor home 
 adrian flux
self built van in romford postcode £200 ish fully come 8000 miles a year(shild)


----------



## jafeica7 (Jun 17, 2007)

thanks for that ill give them a ring and post an update let anyone interested the outcome


----------



## tofo (Jun 17, 2007)

jafeica7 said:
			
		

> thanks for that ill give them a ring and post an update let anyone interested the outcome


check shield online 4 a quote it will probly be cheaper(shieldtotalinsurance.co.uk)


----------



## pappajohn (Jun 27, 2007)

hi jafeica7
caravanwise do home convertion insurance if you fill this criteria

A fully converted motorhome or campervan must have all of the following permanently built in:



A built in bed
A wardrobe
Cooking facilities
A seating/dining area
Housing for water storage


The base vehicle must be a UK or European Union manufactured van

If you can comply with these requirements and your motorhome or campervan is fully converted and you can provide an engineers report within 14 days of cover being incepted then you can obtain an instant on-line quotation by clicking the button at the bottom of the page or telephone 01425 280078 during office hours for an instant quotation. Please note that there are some other important limits listed below. It will save you time if you check these before going on to our quotation system.

Engineers Report: 
You can download an Engineers Report form in .pdf formhere (100K). Take this along to any MOT station and ask them to undertake a visual check and complete the form for you. This should cost no more than £50.

Important Limits

It will save you time if you consider these important limits before going forward to get a quote.

Maximum Sum Insured: £40,000

Maximum number of drivers: 4 including the policy holder, all must be named

Maximum age at inception for any driver named: 74 years of age

Minimum age at inception for any driver named: 25 years of age

We do not sell breakdown cover

We cannot arrange cover while the van is being converted by yourself

The policy is for UK residents only and all named drivers must have been resident in the UK for 3 years prior to todays date and have held a full UK driving licence for at least 3 years.

regards 
john


----------



## roifromnwales (Jul 8, 2007)

the only one I could get was the NFU
no restrictions
no mileage
and a hell of a lot cheaper than anyone else [and it's gone down every year since]
but very postcode conscious
and they covered me while I built it.


----------



## gordon (Jul 9, 2007)

i've just got a quote from caravanwise and it's 150 pound more than adrian flux but worth a try
gordon


----------



## nedrawnep (Aug 4, 2007)

*Insurance*

Hi, I was with Adrian Flux, changed to Sureterm, they were cheaper. I had changed engine gearbox axles and braking system. Had to fill out a conversion report.
Peter


----------



## Parcastol (Aug 4, 2007)

Adrain Flux  only want the make of base vehicle and value/age etc.

They dont ask the convertors name.


----------



## jann (Aug 4, 2007)

*Self build*

We've insured our last two vans with CIS. Self build was not a problem. They aske for an engineers report for the first one we did,but not for our latest one.


----------



## pappajohn (Aug 6, 2007)

gordon said:
			
		

> i've just got a quote from caravanwise and it's 150 pound more than adrian flux but worth a try
> gordon



caravanwise accept your ncb from your regular car without actually transfering it. just wondering if you tried this option?

john.


----------



## Caravanwise (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks to those in this thread who have given us a mention.

We have an online quote system which accepts DIY motorhomes and campervans. Full details of requirements and a link to the quote form is here:
Diy - Home Conversion Camper Van

In common with all vehicle insurance your own circumstances, where you live and things like the engine size of the vehicle all contribute to the premium calculation. Some firms will therefore be less expensive than others for you but might be more expensive for other people. The only way to find out who offers the best deal for you is to do a bit of shopping around and get quotes from some of the few that offer insurance for self build campervans. If you want to phone us during office hours you can use our free phone number 0800 328 2084.

Good luck

Caravanwise


----------



## biggirafe (Oct 7, 2009)

pappajohn said:


> caravanwise accept your ncb from your regular car without actually transfering it. just wondering if you tried this option?
> 
> john.



I took out my insurance with Caravanwise this year, they were good enough to transfer my NCB from my company car where several other major companies were reluctant.


----------



## bigtrev8xl (Oct 7, 2009)

I’m with Campton Insurance, (mine weighs 5000kg & 24’ long) they ask for an engineers report but what they are really after is the true value of the conversion, breakdown cover with home start etc. for my conversion for £60.00.

Cheers Big Trev.


----------



## ianandjo (Oct 7, 2009)

i used insurance choice didnt need to be registered as a camper just had 3 months to convert and very reasonable


----------



## oldiebutgoodie (Oct 11, 2009)

Frank Pickles does it for me quoted £50 under Shield this year - down to £178 ! (my van is only valued at £7k though)


----------



## Firefox (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm with Flux: £275 and I have to do the conversion in six months. I'm well on schedule for that. They were quite helpful and didn't ask 1000 questions and waste my time with a lot of forms, inspection requirements and red tape. I think they are pretty used to the self build route.

(Edit: And they gave me full NCB on evidence from my other insurer - didn't have to transfer the policy or start from scratch like some rip-off merchants)


----------



## ianandjo (Oct 14, 2009)

my policy with insurance choice was 250 fully comp with very low excess didnt need engineers report and they mirrored my ncd with my private car policy


----------



## n8rbos (Oct 15, 2009)

mines with caravanwise and has been for two yrs same price both yrs no increase staff are helpful too,ncb carried over also


----------

